# What kind of Rhom?



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

What do you guys think? Vinny or peru? He's about 4.5" anyway to tell if its male or female?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

No way to guess the river of origin or the sex. Your best bet would be to talk to the person you got it from for the collection point. As far as the sex is concerned....there is no way to tell from the outside.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> No way to guess the river of origin or the sex. Your best bet would be to talk to the person you got it from for the collection point. As far as the sex is concerned....there is no way to tell from the outside.
> [snapback]1136859[/snapback]​


Well the place i got it from just had it labled as "Black Piranha" I doubt they would be able to tell me what river they came from. Oh well, i was just curious.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Like GG said, can't tell sex unless you open the fish up. 
Your p looks like a nice rhombeus.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Like GG said, can't tell sex unless you open the fish up.
> Your p looks like a nice rhombeus.
> [snapback]1137235[/snapback]​


Thanks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thread completed.

Closed.


----------

